# Tamron SP 24-70mm f/2.8 VC USD Lens Review Out (tested with 5D MkII)



## drjlo (Apr 27, 2012)

Interesting alternative to Canon 24-70 MkII.

http://www.ephotozine.com/article/tamron-sp-24-70mm-f-2-8-vc-usd-lens-review-19056


----------

